# Need help configuring grub



## dazed554 (May 3, 2008)

Yesterday I added a second hdd to my computer and installed Fedora Core 8 on it. When I set my older hdd to higher priority than my new one, vista boots as it always did, which is to be expected since the linux installation and grub is on the other hdd. When I set my new hdd to higher priority grub  runs and allows me to boot into Fedora, but when I try to boot into Vista, it complains that no bootmgr was found.

Here is my grub.conf:


```
# grub.conf generated by anaconda
#
# Note that you do not have to rerun grub after making changes to this file
# NOTICE:  You have a /boot partition.  This means that
#          all kernel and initrd paths are relative to /boot/, eg.
#          root (hd0,1)
#          kernel /vmlinuz-version ro root=/dev/VolGroup00/LogVol00
#          initrd /initrd-version.img
#boot=/dev/sda
default=2
timeout=10
splashimage=(hd0,1)/grub/splash.xpm.gz
hiddenmenu
title Fedora (2.6.24.5-85.fc8)
	root (hd0,1)
	kernel /vmlinuz-2.6.24.5-85.fc8 ro root=/dev/VolGroup00/LogVol00 rhgb quiet
	initrd /initrd-2.6.24.5-85.fc8.img
title Fedora (2.6.23.1-42.fc8)
	root (hd0,1)
	kernel /vmlinuz-2.6.23.1-42.fc8 ro root=/dev/VolGroup00/LogVol00 rhgb quiet
	initrd /initrd-2.6.23.1-42.fc8.img
title Windows Vista
	rootnoverify (hd0,0)
	chainloader +1
```


----------



## dazed554 (May 3, 2008)

I solved the problem I guess i posted too soon.

I added (hd1) /dev/sdb to device.map and changed rootnoverify(hd0,0) to rootnoverify(hd1,0) in grub.conf


----------

